# Prodos Games does AvP.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This hint was dropped by Prodos Games, the crowd behind Warzone, on their website last week. I'd be all over it if the models turn out nice.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That is a powerful codpiece......


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> That is a powerful codpiece...


You know what? I never noticed that till you pointed it out. What does that say about both of us?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That I have a codpiece fetish?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> That I have a codpiece fetish?


Good enough.:grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mmm, cod..... *drools*


I see a colonial marine! :yahoo:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> That is a powerful codpiece......


if you think that's impressive you should see his cock


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm interesting to see how they pull off a game that is based on a movie that is based off the same material that 40k is based off of.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

If they have the license (which I'll assume they do) and they take it to kickstarter (which they probably will) and it's 28-32mm scale (which it almost certainly will be.)

THEY'LL MAKE A KILLING!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> If they have the license (which I'll assume they do) and they take it to kickstarter (which they probably will) and it's 28-32mm scale (which it almost certainly will be.)
> 
> THEY'LL MAKE A KILLING!


If colonial marines are 28mm...:yahoo:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

MINE! MINE! MINE! I would love to have some of those models if they turn out to be nice


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Predators!!! Colonial Marines!!! drool....drool....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Geist said:


> If colonial marines are 28mm...:yahoo:


..... then I'll need a bigger box of tissues! :yahoo:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tawa said:


> ..... then I'll need a bigger box of tissues! :yahoo:


And not because he's crying....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Excuse me sir, are those tissues happy or sad.....?"


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> If they have the license (which I'll assume they do) and they take it to kickstarter (which they probably will) and it's 28-32mm scale (which it almost certainly will be.)
> 
> THEY'LL MAKE A KILLING!


Xenomorph genestealers! Colonial Marin Guardsmen! Preadtor... something haha


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Predator...


...kroot!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Found these on fb. Not looking too shabby at all.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Those look awesome, do you have a link to their page?

*EDIT: Found it

I wish there was more info, like if it's going to be a kickstarter, and when it's going to launch/release.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Another pic from their fb page. The xenomorphs are really shaping up nicely.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be on kickstarter soon. I'm kinda getting weary of established companies using this as a way of financing new products. Whatever about startup companies, but I think it's starting to take the piss now.

That said, the Predators look great. A couple of these would certainly look the part in an Inquisitor's warband.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

The detail on the predators is impressive :shok:



















The predator's mesh body suit is done very well, better than expected


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Predators? Check
Aliens? Check
Victims? Check

Win!


----------

